# Kickstart für JSF



## Guest (15. Jun 2005)

Was könnt Ihr als einen schnellen Einstieg in JSF empfehlen?
Insbesondere geht es mir um die Schaffung einer Testumgebung,
um JSF Anwendungen zu testen bzw. JSF u lernen.

OK, schiesst los.


----------



## Bleiglanz (15. Jun 2005)

http://www.horstmann.com/corejsf/


----------



## Guest (15. Jun 2005)

Hey, danke. 
Anhand des "Getting Started"-Dokuments, konnte ich das ganze Zeug 
konfigurieren und die Beispiele zum Laufen bringen. 
OK, jetzt mal gucken, was sich bei XDoclet in diese Richtung getan hat. ???:L

Vielleicht eine Anmerkung für alle, die die Beispiele unter Tomcat laufen 
lassen wollen. Folgende Änderungen sind notwendig:

In build.properties die Pfade anpassen und dann die folgenden Zeilen ändern.
	
	
	
	





```
...
commons.lib.dir=[b]${jsf.lib.dir}[/b]
...
commons.libs=commons-beanutils.jar,commons-digester.jar,[b]commons-collections.jar[/b]
```
Alternativ die Dateien commons-beanutils.jar,commons-digester.jar und commons-collections.jar
nach tomcat##\server\lib kopieren und nur commons-collections.jar unter commons.libs
eintragen.

Nochmals danke, das bringt mich schon etwas weiter. :toll:


----------

